# TTOC Thames Valley Meet - TUESDAY 02nd November



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

*Tuesday 02nd November, 7:30 PM*

*** Please note that this is a TUESDAY and not the usual Wednesday ***

The Three Horseshoes
Wycombe Road
Marlow
Bucks
SL7 3RA

This is a lovely pub just 1 mile from J4 on the M40, so very easy to get to. Marlow is right in the corner where Bucks, Berks and Oxon meet, so everyone is welcome. If you've never been to a meet before, this is your chance to find some new friends. We promise not to talk about cars (or even aeroplanes!) all night! [smiley=gossip.gif]

The food is delicious, the portions are large, and the beer is brewed ½ mile down the road. [smiley=cheers.gif]

So who's coming along....

phodge & Mr phodge
slineTT
bonnetbook
TT02OOT
Bucks85th & 2 friends (yes, he does have some! :wink: )
badyaker
V6 SRS (poss)
Korry & Emma
Random Hero
NaughTTy
B16TTC
ianttr


----------



## slineTT (Feb 24, 2006)

Most likely just me Penny. Mrs convertible will be at work...... :roll:


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

:lol: Has she found out how it all works yet...?? :wink:


----------



## bonnetbook (Sep 29, 2010)

Put me down! First day with tt and get meet invite


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Welcome along bonnetbook!


----------



## slineTT (Feb 24, 2006)

phodge said:


> :lol: Has she found out how it all works yet...?? :wink:


Yes, your teaching was very effective. We took the roof down last weekend and did very windy speeds on the M1. 
Now the roof is up and the next time it will go down again, it will be in May 2011........ :roll:


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Sounds about right! :lol:


----------



## TT02OOT (Jan 2, 2009)

See you there.


----------



## Bucks85th (Apr 27, 2009)

Oh go on then! If I must


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Both added! 

You got that new car yet Jim...??


----------



## Bucks85th (Apr 27, 2009)

Not yet! All things being well it will be sometime this coming week; probably Saturday.


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Woohoo!! Bet you can't wait!


----------



## Gone (May 5, 2009)

Well, as you're coming to mine I suppose I should come to yours! And the lemon chilli steak is calling


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Nice one!


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Hi Penny - might have to give this one a miss - I'll let you know


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Won't be the same without you!


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

phodge said:


> Won't be the same without you!


  Sorry 

Tuesday's not an easy night for us, plus Saskia _may_ be going into hospital for a few days (if they ever tell us when! :roll: )


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

No worries....just let me know nearer the time...


----------



## Korry (Aug 24, 2009)

Hello
Emma and I will be joining you. I can't stop her now that she found a reason to come to the three horseshoes regularly.


----------



## Bucks85th (Apr 27, 2009)

Korry said:


> Hello
> Emma and I will be joining you. I can't stop her now that she found a reason to come to the three horseshoes regularly.


Hehe nice! How long then before she caves in and buys herself a TT too?


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Nice one ladies! Always nice to see Emma too...


----------



## Korry (Aug 24, 2009)

Not sure I'll manage to convince her to buy a TT. She is scared enough as a passenger... or maybe it's my driving...


----------



## bonnetbook (Sep 29, 2010)

Anyone going got a diverter valve I can listen to?  or had the glovebox fan rattle that can point me in right direction lol


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

A number of us have the Forge 007P fitted which you are more than welcome to listen to. 

Don't know anything about the glove box fan rattle though... :?


----------



## bonnetbook (Sep 29, 2010)

Thanks phodge! Def up for a listen always nice to hear before you buy so to speak


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Anyone else wanting to join us next week..??


----------



## Random Hero (Apr 17, 2010)

Yup, i can make this one!

Looking forward to meeting people! Does anyone bite? :lol:


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Random Hero said:


> Yup, i can make this one!
> 
> Looking forward to meeting people! Does anyone bite? :lol:


Only if you ask really nicely...oh, and Jim does, but we keep him on a leash :wink:

Penny - look like I may be able to make this one but might be a little late. 8:15ish maybe. I'll phone my order through


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Be nice to meet you Random Hero! 

Paul - glad you can make it after all....no need to phone through....prawns is it?? :lol:


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

phodge said:


> Be nice to meet you Random Hero!
> 
> Paul - glad you can make it after all....no need to phone through....prawns is it?? :lol:


 :lol: Might be :-*


----------



## Bucks85th (Apr 27, 2009)

NaughTTy said:


> Only if you ask really nicely...oh, and Jim does, but we keep him on a leash :wink:


You and I shall be having words mateyflip


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Bucks85th said:


> NaughTTy said:
> 
> 
> > Only if you ask really nicely...oh, and Jim does, but we keep him on a leash :wink:
> ...


 :lol: I'll make sure I stand further away than the length of the chain then :wink:

Actually, I ought to be nice to you if I'm going to scrounge a ride in your new red beauty!

Pint of fat coke is it buddy?


----------



## Bucks85th (Apr 27, 2009)

NaughTTy said:


> Bucks85th said:
> 
> 
> > NaughTTy said:
> ...


Hehe! Yeah! Fat Coke, no ice or lemon!


----------



## Bucks85th (Apr 27, 2009)

Can you add another 2 please Penny!


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Of course!


----------



## B16TTC (Jul 7, 2003)

Now back from Italy so see you tommorrow night.


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Nice one!


----------



## ianttr (Jul 11, 2007)

can you add me please. car should start this time . ian


----------



## bonnetbook (Sep 29, 2010)

Am i the only newbie?


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

bonnetbook said:


> Am i the only newbie?


Nope - Random Hero is too 

No need to worry though - most newbies get on OK once they get over buying the first round [smiley=deal2.gif] :wink: :lol:


----------



## bonnetbook (Sep 29, 2010)

hahaha!


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Nice one Ian!

See you all later!!


----------



## Random Hero (Apr 17, 2010)

I would have been a newbie too if it wasnt for work! :x

Not impressed, I didnt leave work till just gone 8, then had to get home to Thame then over to you guys. Got home to find the missus had taken the TT out.

Sorry guys! I WILL meet you one day, I cant even make the christmas meet as its the same day as my works christmas party!

I`m gutted! [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## slineTT (Feb 24, 2006)

Thank you for organising Penny what was a packed meet in the dark car park.....

It was nice to see new enthusiastic TTiers, and old happy faces. We shall see you again at the Xmas party.......


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Echo Elias' thoughts - great meet again Penny. Nice to see some new faces  Thanks Penny 

Thanks to Jim for the ride in his stunning TTS - want those seats!

Thanks also to Dave for the firework display!

See you all at the Christmas meet!


----------



## bonnetbook (Sep 29, 2010)

Thanks for the warm welcome guys! Nice to meet new peeps that dont mind my geeky TT questions lol!


----------



## Bucks85th (Apr 27, 2009)

Thanks from me too Penny!

Was a great night, and nice, as always to see both the new & old faces.

Steve & Kas enjoyed themselves, and I'm reasoanbly sure we will be seeing them again, and hopefully on the forums too.



NaughTTy said:


> Thanks to Jim for the ride in his stunning TTS - want those seats!


You're welcome Paul!

See you all soon 

Jim


----------



## Korry (Aug 24, 2009)

Great meet as usual! Thanks Penny.

I don't think they've been doing great on my instructions for the food though. I was really sick when I got home.


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Thanks for the nice comments guys! It was a great night, with great company as always. 

Nice to meet Si, Steve and Kas too. Hope we'll see you all again. 

Loetitia - I'm sorry that they didn't stick to your instructions, I'll 'ave a word next time I'm down there. Hope you feel better now. :?


----------



## Korry (Aug 24, 2009)

Still recovering. The sleepless night drained me of all energy and the joint pain does not help either. I was not expecting it to take so long.


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Loetitia, I'm so sorry. What do you think caused it? I know they took the basket away, but what else do you think was wrong?


----------



## Korry (Aug 24, 2009)

I had the same dish last time without any problem but they did not give me the sweet chili sauce. I assumed it was coming out of a bottle so was fine to eat but I had a chat with a friend last night who was saying that if they cook it from scratch they could have used normal flour to thicken it instead of the corn flour used in commercial version or they used flour around the prawns. The girl at the till last time clearly understood what I was on about. On Tuesday the guy was obviously clueless and I thought what can go wrong with prawn and chips. I should have double checked.


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

I'll imprint it in big letters on their foreheads before the Christmas Party then! :twisted:

Seriously though, it's not on, and I'll make sure that they realise what 'gluten free' means for the future.


----------



## Korry (Aug 24, 2009)

Thanks Penny, I appreciate that! I was not expecting it would take me so long to recover though, it is on the mend today.


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Glad you're feeling better.


----------

